# Starting Super DMZ 2.0 on Monday, is it worth 5-6 weeks?



## csd5 (Apr 10, 2013)

I know it says 4 weeks on the label but i find it hard to believe you can keep a good amount of your gains on a 4 week cycle, will pushing it to 5 or 6 weeks help at all?

I just dont wanna take it for 4 weeks and then by June 1st (summer) i lose most gains b/c of the short cycle length

Ill be taking advanced cycle support on cycle and during PCT.....During PCT i will be taking Clomid

thanks let me know!


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

Length of cycle has nothing to do with keeping gains bro. Your training pct and diet have everything to do with keeping them. And ya I'd say 5-6 weeks should be ok. Just make sure ur taking proper supps for ur liver


----------



## csd5 (Apr 10, 2013)

never knew that, always thought a longer cycle would help keep gains, thanks for the input man


----------



## rage racing (Apr 10, 2013)

Or you could man up and pin some test...just sayin


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 10, 2013)

6 weeks is the longest I would run SDMZ. You should do very well with that.


----------



## csd5 (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks for the input ill run for 5 or 6 weeks if im feeling good after 4
i would do test but too scared of sides, hairloss acne etc lol


----------



## longworthb (Apr 10, 2013)

In most cases a test only cycle is a lot safer then some ph cycles


----------



## ErikGearhead (Apr 11, 2013)

on a cycle like that, id be pinning 300mg/week test with it, and increase it to 600mg/week when you discontinue the dmz.
test 12 wks, dmz 5-6.  "the longer you have had the muscle, the easier it is to hold onto it" That's why you see people blow up on anadrol, stop taking it, and immediately shrink.  Easy come, easy go.
Slow and steady wins the race.


----------



## csd5 (Apr 12, 2013)

ErikGearhead said:


> on a cycle like that, id be pinning 300mg/week test with it, and increase it to 600mg/week when you discontinue the dmz.
> test 12 wks, dmz 5-6.  "the longer you have had the muscle, the easier it is to hold onto it" That's why you see people blow up on anadrol, stop taking it, and immediately shrink.  Easy come, easy go.
> Slow and steady wins the race.



yeah you got a point about the test but ive read a lot of people have kept decent gains, plus this is really my first time, im 5'5 160lbs.  if this doesnt work out ill try test/anavar in a month or 2


----------



## Mike Arnold (Apr 12, 2013)

csd5 said:


> I know it says 4 weeks on the label but i find it hard to believe you can keep a good amount of your gains on a 4 week cycle, will pushing it to 5 or 6 weeks help at all?
> 
> I just dont wanna take it for 4 weeks and then by June 1st (summer) i lose most gains b/c of the short cycle length
> 
> ...



You can make plenty of gains on 4 weeks of DMZ 2.0...believe it.  Like another poster said, cycle length has nothing to do with gains retention.  With that said, yes, you can run DMZ 2.0 for 6 weeks, but I would not push it any longer, personally.  Of course, this is assuming you have no pre-existing conditions and are in good cardiovascular health.


----------

